# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Hitno trebamo mamu za TV

## davorka

Zvali su sa HRT-a jer snimaju emisiju vezano za dječji dodatak. Treba mama jednog ili dvoje djece koja je direktno pogođena ovim smanjenjem dječjeg dodatka (po novom izračunu ispada manje nego prije) koja bi željela to reći za televizijsku emisiju.
Hitno je, molim vas javite se što prije.

----------


## apricot

Cure, pogledajte tu novu odluku.
Ima li netko kome nije dobro "sjela"?



[i]Na temelju

----------


## Didi

O kakvom smanjenju govorite? Priznam, nisam čitala ovaj tekst...jako ga je teško čitati zbog promijenjenih znakova... samo sam brojke promotrila..

Pa Zagreb dobiva najviše... evo, mi dobili 1000 kn, jednom i nikad više, a ZG po 3 000 puta 6 godina... i još više za svako novo dijete... smanjenje?????

----------


## Didi

I odmah ispravljam... dakle nije 6 godina, to je samo za treće dijete... OK, al' opet je više nego drugdje.

----------


## Storma

A sto je s onima koji su poceli primati djecji doplatak ? Npr, prvo dijete, sto kuna...sto sada dalje? Ako sam dobro shvatila, prijasnja odluka prestaje vaziti, a posto smo zahtjev za DD vec predali, i primali po 100 kn par mjeseci, zanci li da ostajemo bez svega ili ce nam isplatiti razliku do recimo 3
000 kn?

Sto se tice toga da se u Zagrebu najvise dobije, pa imamo i najveci prirez,a da ne spominjem da placamo porez na DD!

----------


## dolega

100 kn ćeš dobiti još za 2.mjesec,a onda u 4. ili 5. mj. 3000kn.

bez obzira koliko su ti do sada isplatili,dobit ćeš tih 3000

----------


## violet

Cekajte, cekajte, to su oni novci koji dolaze od Grada? Meni se nikad nije dalo sve te papire skupljati za 100kn mjesecno, ali ovih 3000 mi se cini primamljivo. :Grin:  Jedino nisam skuzila, je li rok podnosenja zahtjeva 28.2. (to je utorak)? I ukljucuje li to i utorak ili samo ponedjeljak?
p.s. Sankar je rodjen 8.2.2005.

----------

> Cekajte, cekajte, to su oni novci koji dolaze od Grada? Meni se nikad nije dalo sve te papire skupljati za 100kn mjesecno, ali ovih 3000 mi se cini primamljivo. Jedino nisam skuzila, je li rok podnosenja zahtjeva 28.2. (to je utorak)? I ukljucuje li to i utorak ili samo ponedjeljak?
> p.s. Sankar je rodjen 8.2.2005.


Rok je 28.02, mislim da uključuje i utorak, ali nemoj me držat za riječ, nego nazovi i provjeri...

I mali ispravak netočnog navoda, jer sam ja neki dan zvala i pitala:

*Odluka vrijedi za svako dijete rođeno od 1. siječnja 2004*

S tim da mi koji smo do sada već primili i rješenje ili/i neke isplate ne moramo podnositi novi zahtjev, nego oni automatski svima koje imaju u bazi podataka šalju novo rješenje nakon kojeg slijedi isplata na broj računa koji je u prvom zahtjevu ispunjen.

----------


## violet

Anci, puno hvala.

----------

